# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  converting shed /permit needed?

## fred4761

Hi all, just wanted to seek some expertise from you guys as I am having difficulty in determining the best approach for this project. 
I have an existing free standing shed with metal trusses/concrete floor/zincalume cladding, 1x walk in door and 1x garage door, approx 70m.  I'm in bendigo council Victoria. 
I'm proposing to put in a bathroom into the corner with an internal wall, shower/sink/toilet and a kitchen sink on the other side of the wall and have already received a permit from council to amend my septic tank to accommodate. 
As well as framing all walls/roof and lining with insulation & plaster, and blocking off the car garage door. 
Council have told me that I don't require a planning permit as the shed is not able to be used as a separate living area (ie doesn't have kitchen/laundry facilities).  But suggested that I find out from a building surveyor whether I need a building permit. 
From my previous research I believed that if I wasn't changing structural walls of the building then I wouldn't need a permit. 
The building surveyor has said I do need a permit as I am changing the use of the building from class 10a shed to a class 1a (habitable room).  What are your thoughts on this as I cannot find any documentation online stating the differences between a shed and a house? 
Do you think this information is correct and if so is there some changes that I can make to keep the use of the building as a shed, ie keeping access to the shed for cars or no carpet on the floor etc? 
Your thoughts on the matter would be greatly appreciated as I have had many differing opinions from the local council, thanks

----------


## Bedford

Welcome to the Forum,  

> Council have told me that I don't require a planning permit as the shed is not able to be used as a separate living area (ie doesn't have kitchen/laundry facilities).

  They are probably assuming that there will be no kitchen etc.   

> But suggested that I find out from a building surveyor whether I need a building permit.

   You'd reckon the responsible authority would know that.    

> The building surveyor has said I do need a permit as I am changing the use of the building from class 10a shed to a class 1a (habitable room).

   But the responsible authority says you're not.............I'd stick with them.  :Wink:     

> Do you think this information is correct and if so is there some changes that I can make to keep the use of the building as a shed,

  The easiest way with this is to park an old caravan beside the shed and just use the bathroom facilities in the shed.  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Ahhhh.....Victorian regional councils and their farmed off services such as in the planning & building department. 
I'll wager your building surveyor is right in this context.  Council will have 'abrogated' their command and control here to himherit because they don't have the in-house skills anymore. 
The building permit is no biggie.  Himherit can sign it off for you and they only need to make a framing inspection and a final inspection....and they should be able to tell you how much the fees are. 
Two weeks later.....if they ask (unlikely)....tell them it was easier to buy a caravan. 
Meanwhile, back in the shed.....

----------


## fred4761

thanks for the welcome and quick replies,    

> They are probably assuming that there will be no kitchen etc.

  Well there won't be a full kitchen, just a sink to wash cups and a foot of bench space for a kettle. 
I'm planning to use the space as a home office/rumpus room/guest room and I'm not trying to make it self contained. 
The discussion I had with council about this, had to do with a planning permit not a building one, and the building surveyor has said that there is probably a different rules between the 2.   

> The easiest way with this is to park an old caravan beside the shed and just use the bathroom facilities in the shed

  .
I'm not sure how this is helping the situation, are you saying having the caravan means I'm less likely to get caught if I don't get the permit?   

> The building permit is no biggie. Himherit can sign it off for you and they only need to make a framing inspection and a final inspection....and they should be able to tell you how much the fees are.

  The building surveyor has indicated that the fees will be just under $1k for them but I need to engage the services of a qualified drafts person and engineer (if required) to prepare adequate plans, specifications and designs along with a bushfire attach level report & energy rating (won't accept my hand drawn ones I used for the septic permit).   
I'm also worried that there could be problems with getting the permit as I have already finished the framing, thinking that I didn't need a building permit :Doh:    

> Two weeks later.....if they ask (unlikely)....tell them it was easier to buy a caravan.

  I'm not sure what you mean by this, can you elaborate?

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

I would consult a reputable plumber on this and get their take. The addition of a bathroom and sink does not mean the shed is being converted to a Class 1 structure (habitable building) for this to occur you would need to be providing a hard wired kitchen etc and make an application for the use to change to habitable. The building surveyor in my opinion is like other small businesss operators and is looking to earn an income , change class of building and do inspections = income for him.
The plumber should be able to inform you of what if any inspections are required for the installation of a bathroom.  I'm on the Mid North Coast of NSW and a local council inspector said to me once that he thinks everyone building a shed should install a shower toilet in it , he said " so long as they dont fit a hard wired kitchen then it's fine". 
As I understand , If you wish the shed to be recognised as additional accommodation for future resale value then the permit path to qualify as a class 1 habitable structure would be required and could likely then require a breezeway attaching to existing home to satify the rules of Granny flats etc and avoid dual occupancy regulations.

----------

